

Tell HN: I've written a script to Tweet all the stories from the HN homepage - d4nt
http://twitter.com/HNTweets

======
JayNeely
Nice initiative, but the implementation makes it seem like only a marginal
improvement over <http://twitter.com/NewsYcombinator> \- There are too many
quick-voted two-pointers that pop onto the front page for just a bit.

------
kamme
There is also @hkrnws ( <http://twitter.com/hkrnws> ). It posts 1 update every
10 minutes.

------
Roridge
That's neat... does it work with moderation?

~~~
d4nt
Well, it uses the RSS feed. What do you mean exactly?

~~~
Roridge
If a NH moderator deletes a news post for any reason (spam for example) does
it also get removed from your Twitter feed?

It's not a criticism, I just wondered.

